# Fairford RIAT 2010 - pics



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

Finally got shots done, small selection below - more at >> http://www.drewbuckleyphotography.com/fairford10.html





















































































































_7D & 400/5.6 for the close ups, 5D Mark II & 24-105/4 for the wide shots_

cheers

drew


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

drew, im absolutely bowled over!! those shots are incredible! well and truly beautiful!


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

also love the Cwm Idwal pictures! had many a walk round there as a child!


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

Niiiice set. This is why you walk around with two bodies.

Bret


----------



## GAZA62 (Jan 23, 2007)

Superb pics love 4 and 13 :thumb:


----------



## swiftshine (Apr 17, 2008)

Those are *nice* photies bud.


----------



## robz (Apr 18, 2006)

About bloody time!

And well worth the wait, excellent as always, the first one looks....almost CGI like!


----------



## SubtleAggressiv (Jul 17, 2010)

WOW, really amazing shots


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

Merci Beacoup all :thumb:



JPC said:


> also love the Cwm Idwal pictures! had many a walk round there as a child!


thanks, we walked around up the path towards Devil's Kitchen, path made up of boulders was lost under slush and ice and we lost the path someway up causing us to scramble across the face of the hill, pretty scary but a big achievement once at the top!

mental weather end of Feb, will hopefully get up there in the next month or so to see it in some greenery :thumb:

drew


----------



## Rizzo (Jan 22, 2009)

What amazing photography skills you have. All of them are absolutely brilliant.


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

Very cool! Seen both the Red Arrows and The Patrouille De France this year. At Goodwood and the 150years of Nice celebrations in Nice. red arrows win hands down though


----------



## Coxy914 (Jan 14, 2007)

what an absolute superb set of pics.


----------



## malky christie (Nov 15, 2008)

I love the picture of the chinook rear view :thumb:


----------



## Andy. (Apr 11, 2010)

Excellent set of photos there. I really like number 9 the "after burner" shot.


----------



## gt5500 (Aug 6, 2008)

F18 shot is beautiful, what lens was this? I think you have a canon 100-400mm don't you? or maybe that was someone else.


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

Thanks all :thumb:

lens is 400mm f/5.6L prime gt5500 

cheers

drew


----------



## gt5500 (Aug 6, 2008)

buckas said:


> Thanks all :thumb:
> 
> lens is 400mm f/5.6L prime gt5500
> 
> ...


Ooooh nice, I still don't have the funds for an L lens but when I do it's going to be tough deciding between the 100-400mm and the 400mm prime. Do you find the lack of IS an issue? or the long minimum focus distance?


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Outstanding shots there some real crackers:thumb:


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

thanks james



gt5500 said:


> Ooooh nice, I still don't have the funds for an L lens but when I do it's going to be tough deciding between the 100-400mm and the 400mm prime. Do you find the lack of IS an issue? or the long minimum focus distance?


Hiya, I went for the prime over the zoom as I mostly had 100 - 280mm covered already at f/4 or lower - that plus the fact I'd be buying it to always be using it at the long end was the crux. The prime is sharper and faster at focusing at 400 than the zoom, not to mention a lot lighter in weight making hand-holding pretty easy on a gripped body..........downside 'ish is that it doesn't have IS, not a big problem as that focal length on a crop body you should be shooting 1/640 (1.6x sensor X 400mm= minimum hand-holding shutter speed, but can go lower quite easy with balancing ISO) or higher anyhoo but can go lower if breathing like a sniper  Most of the time I use it hand-held but does spend time on a gimbal on a tripod, or gimbal clamped to the "elbow bench" in hides. Also another downside'ish is f/5.6 minimum meaning you need pretty decent light to get higher shutters without resorting to upping the ISO. Minimum focusing distance is about 12 foot I think and only a very small amount of times have I had to move backwards for bird shots - sometimes they're just at the bottom end which is great 

all in all, if you've got the bottom end covered then go for the prime but the 100-400 is a good all round lens with great coverage

got mine mint second hand for about £750

drew


----------



## AlfaMan (Jul 15, 2009)

Very nice set. First picture is amazing.
Do you have any experiences with Sigma lenses? I'm thinking of buying the 120-400mm with images stabilizer to go onto my 450D?

Cheers Dave


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

These are what i have been waiting for.

How good was that last one? You just happened to be at the right angle and the shutter timing was bang on to get them crossing perfectly and had the skills to get to grab the opportunity too.

Love your bird and aircraft work Drew.

A whole load of Awesome.

:thumb:


----------

